# spl meter: craftsman 82297



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

I have an analog spl meter:
Craftsman 82297.
Anyone know how this compares to a RS model and which calibration file would be best?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Do you have a picture of it? That would be helpful. A lot of times off-brand meters are “clones” of more popular ones, and it’s obvious from looking at them that they were made by the same vendor.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't have a pic and can't find it on the web.
But this looks EXACTLY like my Craftsman:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0035BDJFE...e=asn&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B0035BDJFE


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Doesn’t look like any of the Radio Shack or Galaxy meters I’ve ever seen, so I wouldn’t expect our calibration files to be of much use. Sorry. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for the input.


----------

